# Moments of wicked satisfaction.



## BryanMaloney (Dec 20, 2013)

When you are out at a restaurant with your wife, her daughter, and her daughter's infant son, and a passer-by thinks that your group consists of child, mother, father, and grandmother...


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 20, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> When you are out at a restaurant with your wife, her daughter, and her daughter's infant son, and a passer-by thinks that your group consists of child, mother, father, and grandmother...



OUCH!!!!! I do hope you kept your posure and refrained for laughing or is one sleeping outside with the dog?


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 20, 2013)

Bro Darren said:


> OUCH!!!!! I do hope you kept your posure and refrained for laughing or is one sleeping outside with the dog?



I quickly and dutifully corrected both of the people who had this misapprehension.


----------

